# Getting ready for CNC to arrive



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

I thought I would share this photo of how I developed my "control area" for my Avid CNC. I had to expand the sub-panel to put two dedicated circuits, one 240 V and the other 120V to power the two control/spindle power inputs for the machine. I put a dedicated third new circuit to power the computer and monitor.

Rather than replacing the drywall, I put up pegboard so I could hang useful items that I might need for the CNC machine. The machine will be a couple of feet out in front of this setup.

The computer is a Lenovo mini, i5 processor, solid state drive, 16 GB ram, Windows 10, I removed all the "junk" that Microsoft installs like x-box, messages, their version of Siri, etc where there is only bare bones Windows. I will have only Mach 4 on the machine. 

The keyboard and mouse are wireless and are sitting on a tray that is heavy steel and folds up to get out of the way. It was a little expensive but it sure is sturdy. Bought it used off Amazon.

The monitor is a Vizio TV using the HDMI input. Something went wrong with the tuner and it won't receive over the air TV so I thought, what the heck a bigger monitor won't be bad.

I put four, 4-foot 4,000 lumen LED light strips above where the table will reside to give it better lighting.

I guess. you can say that I am bored getting ready for the delivery of my machine, so I am doing things to prepare.

Just thought you folks might want to see the progress.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Looks good! You can never have a monitor too big, too much electrical power, or too much lighting!!

My shop is only 20'x20' with 10' walls. I have a total of 10 4 foot LED lights in it. 8 over head and 2 additional above one 12 foot steel work bench.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll be waiting a loonnnnnnnnngggggggggggg time before *I'll* be getting one. Especially since *I* have to be the one to put it together???! Not happening! Way above MY pay grade! (And abilities!) 

:grin: Enjoy your new toy! :grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Keep your eyes open Barb. You never know when something might fall in your lap. Just got to kepp looking.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Mike, have you bought your design software yet? You could be working on a few simple designs to cut for quick test pieces. After that you could start working on some small to medium sized projects you might want to do. Using that design software is the best way to learn it. Watch those tutorial videos to make sure you know the basics and at least a few of the intermediate tools so you know what everything does.

If you are still using the trial version and it is on the computer you intend to use for the design software then you can design and save projects. After you make the purchase and install the software you will be able to open those files and resave them so they can be used. Remember it has to be the same computer or it will not let you use those files.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

How do you manage such a clean and organized shop? ...... I won't be sharing any pics of mine.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes the bigger the screen the better.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

i find that i am often at the cnc with the keyboard (setting Z0)- so your wireless model is great! unless you have a keypad that can get yyou close...


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Cncest said:


> How do you manage such a clean and organized shop? ......



He doesnt have a cnc yet! All attention will be paid to that instead of upkeep....:grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup!!!


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

UglySign said:


> He doesnt have a cnc yet! All attention will be paid to that instead of upkeep....:grin:


I swept up and vacuumed the sawdust and other things from the floor before the picture! I didn't take a pic of what's behind me!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Come on!! We want to see "normal." lol


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

MikeSibley said:


> I swept up and vacuumed the sawdust and other things from the floor before the picture! I didn't take a pic of what's behind me!!


I thought that was what Photoshop was for... :wink:

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

difalkner said:


> I thought that was what Photoshop was for... :wink:
> 
> David


I don't think Photoshop would help with pictures of my shop right now unless you like pictures that look like they were taken with the lens cap left on the camera.:nerd::surprise::frown:


----------

